# Guinea pig with sore back



## Leigh P

Hi, I am new to this forum so any help will be great!
One of my male guinea's (2 yr old) has a sore patch on his back and also his hair is shorter in this area. My daughter also thinks that he's lost a bit of weight. Have removed him from the hutch and brought him inside, but don't want him separated from the other two males (6 mths old) as he is "in charge" and may lose his authority, then the fights might start. Am thinking of bringing all of them in this evening and putting them together again (not sure if this is a superficial injury or, after looking on the net today, mites). 
How long can he be separated from the others without causing problems between them when reunited? Could his weight loss be due to the cold weather (I am trying to be tougher this year and leaving them outside, but covered over, with extra straw instead of bringing them in every night!).
He is lively, eating well and doesn't show any signs of illness.
Please help!
Thanks, and happy Xmas!
Leigh


----------



## Nonnie

He could have mange (mites) which will need veterinary advice for diagnosis and treatment.

Are any of them scratching at all?


----------



## babycham2002

Would say that that would be definitely mites or mange with the hair loss, a trip to the vets is in order.

About the bringing them inside and the other piggies being apart from him, I'm sure someone will be on in a mo to help with that.


----------



## KathyM

If it is a small patch, fungal infections are very common in guinea pigs. If he is otherwise healthy, I would treat with Nizoral shampoo from the chemist and/or Beaphar anti-fungal spray, but given you've said he's losing weight this problem could be secondary to something else and a vet check would be advisable. Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Leigh P

HI, thanks for all your help so far.
His skin is not bald but the hair is shorter, as if he's rubbed it against something. He has very course hair anyway, a bit like a terrier! Haven't noticed him scratching but then he's outside most of the time so don't see him all day. 
Its just typical that this has happened over Xmas when the vets won't be open till Tuesday! I will keep a close eye on him. I am going to bring the other two in tonight and put them in together as they've all gone really quiet so think they are missing each other.
Any more help is appreciated.
Thanks again
Leigh


----------



## Leigh P

Have just taken another look at Fudgies back and can see another sore that definately looks like mites (mange). Will get some Ivermectin as all sources seem to say that this is the best. Have put him back in with his pals as all were very quiet, and I will need to treat them aswell anyway.
Thanks for all help.


----------



## babycham2002

Hope your piggies are better soon.
x


----------



## Dotty123

You can get something from pets at home if you live in the uk which would be cheaper than the vets that will treat mites. All the guinea pigs in the same cage will need treating as its catching, also make sure you wash your hands after touching them.


----------

